
Why Digg is Blocked - nickb
http://whydiggisblocked.com/
======
paulgb
Check out the section with the code. Not the nicest code I have seen. They
seem to confuse the user agent with the referrer, and they encourage you to
call the file "fftest.php". The JavaScript is silly, since they require PHP on
the server instead of just doing it all in JavaScript, and I don't think it
will even work since they are taking the referrer from the JavaScript file
which should be the page that requested it.

------
tlrobinson
Please ignore this.

The guy who started this whole "why(firefox|digg|etc)isblocked.com" thing is a
sleazebag SEO jackass. This is just another publicity stunt of his.

~~~
Tichy
I thought the same thing. Just post something annoying, and everybody will
surf to your page to rant. Cheap... Especially funny is the domain name - why
create a page for the sole purpose of blocking digg? Not very credible.

~~~
tlrobinson
It also shows how predictable the Digg users are... if you want a bunch of
traffic from Digg, make something to piss off Digg users.

Digg: mob mentality at it's finest.

